# Dog Boot Camp - Chicago Area??



## Charlie's Mom (Feb 19, 2010)

Charlie is now almost 8 months, he is still very fearful of strangers and often times shows aggression with other dogs. We would like to get him enrolled in a doggy boot camp in the Chicago area. Any suggestions? I do NOT want to use negative reinforcement training methods, as I feel that with an already fearful dog this could only make his situation worse. We have had 3 different trainers come to our home, and NOTHING is working!! We are willing to travel throughout Illinois and even into Southern Wisconsin....please help! :help::help::help::help:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think most boot camp type facilities are going to use aversives.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There must be an obedience club in your area that's affiliated with AKC- only positive training.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would recommend a consultation with one of the behaviorists at Patricia McConnell's training facility, "Dog's Best Friend:"

Dog's Best Friend Training | Dog Training and Behavior, In-home/Office Consultations - Madison, WI

They will give you a detailed plan to work on with Charlie. 

I don't know anyone who had a positive experience with "boot camp," especially for a dog who is fear aggressive. Instead it often results in more problems. 

I have rehabbed several fearful and fear aggressive dogs and it took a lot of work and time but it is possible.


----------



## Charlie's Mom (Feb 19, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> I would recommend a consultation with one of the behaviorists at Patricia McConnell's training facility, "Dog's Best Friend:"
> 
> Dog's Best Friend Training | Dog Training and Behavior, In-home/Office Consultations - Madison, WI
> 
> ...


You mentioned that you have rehabbed several fearful and fear aggressive dogs....any advice? We are currently working on Counter Conditioning and positive association. I would hate to send him to a boot camp, but I am getting nervous that my experience isn't enough to get him on the right track. He's a great dog, just has some tendencies to be nervous and skiddish around other people.


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

try neuman k-9 .com and u can see his work on his site and youtube master trainer rreeeeeelllyyy goood! hes training my pup now,,


----------

